# GT Force 3.0 aus 2010-->Empfehlenswert



## Toby-Pforzheim (6. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
da ich vor Jahren nach einem Unfall meine neues Lapierre verkauft habe und nun aber doch wieder mit dem Biken anfangen möchte, habe ich ein gutes kaum gebrauchtes ca 200km GT Force 3.0 aus dem Jahr 2010 angeboten bekommen. Die Größe mit 50cm passt mir mit 1,84m denke ich wie angegossen, zumindest war mein Lapierre auch ein L Rahmen.
Hier mal ein Paar Details zur Ausstattung des Bikes, könnt ihr mir das Force für 800,- gebraucht empfehlen???

Rahmen: GT ID 6 Aluminium, 150 mm Federweg, Modulares D-O 
Dämpfer: Fox Float R 
Gabel: SR Mag 32, 140mm Federweg,QR15 
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit 
Vorbau: GT Design, Aluminium 31,8mm 
Lenker: GT Design, Aluminium 31,8mm 
Schalthebel: Shimano Deore 
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore 
Schaltwerk: Shimano SLX  Shadow  
Kurbel: Shimano Deore FC-M 590 
Innenlager: integriert 
Kassette: Sram PG-950 
Kette: Shimano 
Bremshebel: Tektro Auriga Disc 
Bremsen: Tektro Auriga Disc 
Sattel: WTB Pure V 
Sattelstütze: GT Design, Aluminium 31,6mm 
Nabe vorn: GT Design Aluminium QR15 
Nabe hinten: Shimano Disc 
Felgen: WTB SX-24 
Bereifung: Kenda Nevegal 
Pedale: Shimano PD-M 520 

Hat meiner Meinung nach nicht so die tolle Ausstattung, aber etwas haltbar werden diese auch sein und nachrüsten geht ja evtl immer. Möchte ca. 1000,- für ein "gutes" alltags Fully für den Weg zur Arbeit usw ausgeben. Fully deshalb weil ich über Trails den Weg zur Arbeit in der Zeit und der Strecke deutlich verkürzen kann.

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.


----------



## Kint (7. Juni 2011)

Toby-Pforzheim schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ... ...Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.



Ich kann etwas Markteinblick gewähren, vom Bike selbst hab ich keine Ahnung, die Rahmentechnik müssten bei 1.0, 2.0, 3.0 aber identisch sein, zumindest war das früher so. 

Die Austattung ist eher mäßig, allerdings sicherlich nutzbar. Suntourgabeln sind wohl besser geworden als früher - wie das Modell genau "performed" 
Deore ist brauchbar aber eben kein Hingucker. Die Tektro Bremse ist wohl auch ne Budget Bremse die mit brauchbarer Leistung aufwartet, FSA Steuersatz sind gute Budget Lager. Kurbel und Naben halt aus dem Shimano Nummerregal, Das GT Geröhr fällt aus der gleichen Taiwan Presse wie viele andere Marken Lenker/VorbautenSattelstützen, nun gut. 

Kurzum alles fahrbar, nutzbar, aber an sich ist nur der Rahmen wirklich interessant. Wenn man das alles stripped erlöst man vielleicht 300 an den Teilen. 

Bei ebay UK ist grade ein solches force 3.0 von 2010 drin - brandneu ungefahren für 1100 sofortkauf, das könnte (wenns denn dann mal verkauft wird) als Anhaltpunkt gelten:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Mountain-Bike...0567066741?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item43a7259475

und wo wir grade bei ebay sind ein 2010er Force 1.0 Rahmen in M bekommst Du neu mit Händlergewährleistung für 800 :
http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Force-1-0-Rah...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item4cf79f5446

dann noch weitere Fachhändlerpreise: ein aktuelles force 3.0 kostet rund 1600, und ein 2010er Force 3.0 (in S) gibts für 900:
http://www.rockmachine-germany.de/p...-Bikes/GT-Force-30-Allmountain-Bike-2010.html

B.O.C. breinigt den Bestand per Amazon, dort kostet es in XL dann 1000 [und du hättest EUR 500,00 (33%) gespart  ]
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/dp/B003UAOFZ8/?smid=A2OAXPX9BJUETA&tag=mainseek-new-21&linkCode=asn&creative=6742&camp=1638&creativeASIN=B003UAOFZ8"]MTB GT Force 3.0 '10 26" 27-Gang: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


Alles in allem würde ich also sagen:
Kann man machen - aber wenns 150 weniger wären wäre es sicherlich auch noch fair.

Ich persönlich würde das Angebot von badbikes für 900 ausdrucken (ohne Größenangabe !) und damit zum Verkäufer marschieren udn vrsuchen den Preis um 200 mindestens 100 zu drücken. die 900 wären schliesslich ein Rad mit Gewährleistung. 

Dann würde ich mal ne Runde mit dem Rad drehen um einzuschätzen ob die Gabel und Bremse (dir) was taugt. Wenn nein würde ich das als erstes tauschen, dann als nächstes Kurbel und Tretlager, dann wäre der LRS dran. Den Rest würde ich so lassen, bzw erst dann tauschen wenn Du was interessantes findest. 
Hoffe ein bisschen geholfen zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toby-Pforzheim (7. Juni 2011)

Danke schonmal für deine super Antwort. Ich dachte mir das es evtl gefahren wird und wenn etwas ersetzt werden muß, könnte ich ja dann nach und nach (bei Verschleiß) gegen bessere parts aufrüsten, oder?


----------



## Kint (7. Juni 2011)

Kannst Du natürlich machen, klar. 
Du bekommst für die Parts die du rausschmeisst natürlich mehr wenn sie noch neuwertig sind (wie jetzt). 
Du kannst auch einfach mal bei ebay checken was überhaupt davon einen interessanten Verkaufspreis hat - das gegen ein Wunschpart gegenrechnen und dann entscheiden. 

Dein LRS dürfte zb neu ab Händler rund 150 kosten. Privat verkauft erlöst er vielleicht 80 (?) 
Was gutes als Ersatz kommt dann auf rund 300, je nach Einsatzgebiet:

eher hart:
http://cgi.ebay.de/SPANK-Stiffy-40A...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item5adbf3577f

eher CC:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Sun-Ringle-Charg...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1c18931f59

oder 200 wenns einfach nur gute (besser) gedichtete Naben sein sollen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Shimano-Deore-XT...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item4cf75e4c28

(da wären allerdings centerlock Scheiben von Vorteil )

Wenn die Lager der Nummern-Shimano nach 2 jähriger Nutzung aber durch sind bekommst Du für deinen LRS halt nix mehr. Deswegen würde ich das einfach jetzt schon mal durchkalkulieren (wenn das finanziell überhaupt drin wäre - neue Teile jetzt schon upzugraden.


----------



## Kruko (7. Juni 2011)

Moin,

ich habe mein Force letzes Jahr für ca. 1300 Euro gekauft. Auststattung war die 1.0, wobei sich die Rahmen, wie es Kint schon dargestellt hat, nicht unterscheiden. Die Wertigkeit bzw. der Preis der Kompletträder kommt allein durch die Ausstattung. 

Behalte mal diesen Händler hier im Auge

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Force-1-0-Rah...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item4cf79f5446

Der Preis bei einem Preisvorschlag ist wesentlich geringer als der Sofortkauf-Preis. Dieser Händler zerlegt viele Force-Räder in unterschiedlichen Größen und schmeißt sie dann in die Bucht. Mal als Auktion, wo die Rahmen auch für unter 400 Euro weggehen, mal so wie die oben angeführte. Mit dem Rad als solches bin ich super zufrieden. Bedenke aber, dass ein Umbau bzw. Neukauf von Teilen immer mit doppelten Kosten verbunden ist. Du musst es jetzt kaufen und später kaufst Du das gleiche Teil (zwar hochwertiger) nochmal.


----------



## lyteka (7. Juni 2011)

gt-heini schrieb:


> ....Behalte mal diesen Händler hier im Auge...wo die Rahmen auch für unter 400 Euro weggehen...dass ein Umbau bzw. Neukauf von Teilen immer mit doppelten Kosten verbunden ist...



...aber sollte man beachten, das diese angebotenen Rahmen ohne Dämpfer und passende Buchsen geliefert werden. 
Rechnet man dann noch eine entsprechende Gabel hinzu, ist es schon überlegenswert, mal nach einem 2.0 oder 1.0 Ausschau zu halten. Diese werde hin und wieder, wie gt-heini schon schrieb, für etwas über 1000 angeboten. 
Vorteile wären ein Fox-Fahrwerk, besser LRS sowie Schaltungs-Komponenten...
Dann wäre das "Pimpen" nicht ganz so preisintensiv


----------



## cleiende (8. Juni 2011)

Unter Umständen wird Dir L zu groß sein, bedenke daß das Tretlager im Verhältnis zum Hardtail schon hoch über dem Boden ist. Da ist u.U. im Stand wenig Platz zwischen Rahmen und Kronjuwelen.
Mit meinen 180cm finde mein altes IDXC ohne Knick im OR in Größe L schon etwas unhandlich, fahre es aber eher auf langen Touren.
Mach mal eine Probefahrt mit dem Rahmen in L um sicherzugehen.


----------



## Kint (8. Juni 2011)

In dem Zusammenhang wäre auch zu überlegen ob es tatsächlich ein 15cm Bomber für die Trails auf dem Weg zur Arbeit sein muss. Ein 12cm Sensor dürfte da sicherlich auch ausreichend sein und würde die Auswahl nochmals vergrößern. 
Ich vermute aber, dass es hier einfach nur um "dieses Bike oder keines" geht, womit die Diskussion nahezu obsolet sein dürfte


----------



## Toby-Pforzheim (10. Juni 2011)

Nein Nein, es muß nicht unbedingt dieses Bike sein. Ich würde es eben fast täglich zur Arbeit fahren und dann eben Wochenendes bei uns rund um Pforzheim und im Schwarzwald einsetzen. Touren so im Schnitt 45-60km Berg rauf-Berg runtern-quer durch den Wald.

Wie gesagt bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.


----------



## Kint (10. Juni 2011)

Marathon Sport in 50cm bei ebay als auction. Evtl bleibts ja günstig:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140562583969&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Toby-Pforzheim (11. Juni 2011)

Das Bike gefällt mir leider optisch garicht, sieht irgendwie bissle komisch aus. Aber danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

